# Question about 3d back ground



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am considering adding a 3d background into my 55 gallon mbuna. The problem is, it is a fully stocked tank and I dont wont to remove the fish. Is there anyway to make the background on the outside of the tank and put it in when finished. Also, does it have to be siliconed to the back of the tank, because I may not always use this tank for mbuna. My last question is, what would i add to give it the color of the rocks in the following pictures?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I have just started planning a background for my empty 60ish gal. I am planning a styrofoam background. I have read as many posts on as many sites as I could find. I haven't seen anyone put one into an already filled fish tank. However, if it is possible, I think I'll make one for all my tanks. :thumb:


----------



## Cliff.Claven (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes it is possible. You just need to make sure you let all the toxic elements leech themselves out before you place the background in the aquarium. The other problem is that the styrofoam/cement backgrounds usually float...you'll need to make your background sink.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully if I put enough cement on it, it will sink. I am not making a real fancy background. I just want one that will have a little texture and and color.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I think I would just take a cardboard box and cut it down to match the inside dimensions of the tank. I'd lay it so that the bottom matches the back wall of the tank. Then I would spray in waterfall pond foam to create ledges, rocks, caves, and background. No carving needed unless you want to change something after it has cured.

It is a dark gray color and so similar to the rocks pictured. If they have a greenish cast that is not due to the camera, the new background will pick that up once in the tank for a while.

Waterfall foam does not give off anything to harm fish or change the water. Once cured, you peel off the cardboard, then soak the new background until it sinks. Unlike closed cell styrofoam, it will lose its bouyancy once held down under water. Gluing a few real rocks into it near the bottom before it cures will sink it faster if not instantly.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

> I would spray in waterfall pond foam to create ledges, rocks, caves, and background. No carving needed unless you want to change something after it has cured.


Is it shapeable???


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Will waterfall foam give a rock texture or is it smooth. I want it to look as natural as possible.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

What about sprinkling sand into the foam as it sets??

Would that give it a more natural look?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

crotalusfan said:


> > I would spray in waterfall pond foam to create ledges, rocks, caves, and background. No carving needed unless you want to change something after it has cured.
> 
> 
> Is it shapeable???


Once it skins over, you can push it back where you want to, or cut it if you wait until it has cured comepletely. It has a smooth rock-like surface since it is designed to blend in with rocks in a pond's waterfall display. If you cut it once dry, it has a texture like foam, but it is black, so it naturalises quickly as bacteria and algae grow over it.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Doc_Polit said:


> What about sprinkling sand into the foam as it sets??
> 
> Would that give it a more natural look?


 Personally I hate the look of sand or gravel glued onto things, especially flower pots and plastic pipes. But some people really like the look. I can't imagine myself why someone would thing gluing stuff onto something would make it look more natural, but it is a subjective thing.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

If i use waterfall foam, how many cans do you think it will take for a 48" tank. I have never messed with this stuff so I do not know how much it expands.


----------



## TylersDad (Aug 10, 2008)

I've expieremented with that water fall foam, It looks okay but nothing compared to concrete over shaped styrophome as far as a natural custom look.
I had no idea though it will sink, thanks for that tip.
I too have the same problem, wanting to put it into an established tank.
After reading the other helpful responses here, Im wondering about using the foam, try ro shape it as best as possible, and then cover it in concrete.
Would that work?

Good luck in your project, everyone here seems to give good advise and are very helpful.


----------



## TylersDad (Aug 10, 2008)

To answer the question about about how much it expands(waterfall foam),
it does a little, but not much. If anything I noticed it got higher, not wider.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i started on the background today. I didnt get enough so I am going to have to go back. One can did half the tank, so I willpick up 2 more tonight. I think I am going to have to trim it up after it sets up, because right now it looks real lumpy. My biggest problem now is getting it off my hands. It set up on my fingers and nothing will take it off (paint thinner, hand cleaner, nail polish remover). IDK what to do.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have decided that i think I will put the cement over the foam, instead of just leaving bare foam. I believe this will give it more of a rocky texture. Is there anything I can add to the cement to darken it up a bit and give it the color of the rocks pictured above.


----------



## TylersDad (Aug 10, 2008)

Add some "quickcrete liquid cement color" to your concrete mix.
I 've seen it in charcoal, as well as different browns.
Home depot or Lowes carry it nera the cement isle, for about 6 bucks.
I went with a brown look, so I mixed two different shades for a more natural look.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from lowes a few hours ago. I bought the charcoal color. Gonna try and finish the background this week,


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you are worried about your background floating look into this thread. I think *Dno* may be on to something as far as making the background sink. he simply used acetone to dissolve the foam once the cement set up. You definatley are going to need to leach everything out before hand and be very careful if you use acetone. check out his link it may help you out. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
i plan on doing one of these very shortly so i will be watching all of your threads, good luck!


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> If you are worried about your background floating look into this thread. I think Dno may be on to something as far as making the background sink. he simply used acetone to dissolve the foam once the cement set up. You definatley are going to need to leach everything out before hand and be very careful if you use acetone. check out his link it may help you out. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
> i plan on doing one of these very shortly so i will be watching all of your threads, good luck!


I dont think I should have to worry about it floating now. I am pretty sure once this waterfall foam absorbs water it will sink anyways, and I know the concrete will sink. So I shouldnt have any problems with that. Instead of siliconing it to the back of the tank I think I am going to attatch it to a big rock and then at the top I will make some metal "L brackets" out of close hangers to stick down into the foam and fold over the back of the tank. This should hold everything in place.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to make my background in 2 pieces, because my tank has a rib across the top in the middle. What do yall think is the best way to hide the crack. I know if i didnt have any fish in it, i could drain it down and concrete it, but I cant do that.


----------



## jbc123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Best way may be to have one piece that has a little lip that lays on top of the other piece. You could also do it in a zig zag or curvey fashion, similar to a jigsaw puzzle piece so that it isn't just a gap running straight down the middle.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

zig zag the seam and put plants like java fern in the cracks.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Will live plants grow in my cichlid tank. There is not much light at all. I have the standard lighting that come with a 55 gallon tank. I believe it is 2 20" bulubs. Not much at all. Is there a higher wattage bulb i can put into those fixtures that may help.


----------

